# Strange report for bob sykes



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

So me and my friend went fishing after i got this morning hit up sykes with no luck but we did see something strange we saw what looked like a school of catfish swimming on the top of the water hitting baitfish schools. It was very strange I've never seen that before


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've seen them ball up schools of rain minnows to feed on them


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

These cats were probably all over a pound and a half each at least


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

we see schools up the Bayou every now and then too pushing bait.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

I fished sykes this am from 615 to 930. If you saw what we saw, it was a school of mid size jack crevela. We caught 2 of them. Had a decent morning other than that. 2 black snapper, 2 sheephead, 2 jacks, 1 hard tail, 1 skip jack, and 1 white trout. Lost 4 fish to the pilings. All on live shrimp!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

lighttackle2fun said:


> I fished sykes this am from 615 to 930. If you saw what we saw, it was a school of mid size jack crevela. We caught 2 of them. Had a decent morning other than that. 2 black snapper, 2 sheephead, 2 jacks, 1 hard tail, 1 skip jack, and 1 white trout. Lost 4 fish to the pilings. All on live shrimp!


That makes perfect sense i tried getting live shrimp from gb b&t but they were out so i got dead instead but nada


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I've caught catfish on top water plugs thrown in the middle of baitfish schools, so this doesn't surprise me


----------

